# 21 STATE Attorney Generals Band Together and Send a 14 Page Letter TELLING The SENATE to STOP THE NONSENSE !



## nononono (Jan 22, 2020)

*Watch it......This is unbelievable ..*
*And Shit For Brains drones on for hours.....He has NOTHING...ZERO....ZIP...NADA ....ZILCH 
NO CRIME WAS COMMITTED !
There are NO Criminal Statutes listed ...NONE !*
*This whole thing is a joke !





*


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2020)

* A Sharp slap to the back of Adam " Shit for Brains " head would stop him in his tracks......





*


----------

